# Anyone know of some OBD-II freeware for Palm?



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I've got an old PalmIII at home that I've been thinking about turning into a dedicated OBDII scanner. Is there any freeware available to accomplish this? All the software I've seen is more expensive than buying a straight-up OBD-II scanner.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=obd+software+scanner+freeware
Like this? I don't know what a PP requires for OS, this software works on 95/98/ME.

http://www.pocketgear.com/software_detail.asp?id=15638&associateid=9
This seems to be what your looking for.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for those links. i dug around alittle more on tucows.com and found this site:
http://www.auterraweb.com/scantoolsoftware.html

Download it at the bottom of this page:
http://www.auterraweb.com/downloads.html

The DTC program is free, and it works on the old Palm pilots, too. You can pick up a PalmIII on ebay for under $20, and the OBD/serial cable is about another $20-ish on ebay. So for about $40 to $50 you can have a killer scan tool that does some live diagnostic stuff. 

I'm onboard if I can find my wife's old palm pilot in the home office.


----------

